# V53 error



## cannelg (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi all,

Need help with any issue. I have an OTA Roamio. The antenna feeds a 4 way distribution amp. 1 of the four ports feeds the Tivo and the other 3 feed other TVs. Channel 8 (NBC) comes in fine on the other TVs. It is blacked out on the Tivo with the v53 error. The signal strength on the Tivo is 72 on this channel. It has worked fine up until a few weeks ago - the same time It started to appear it in my channel list 2 times. I see it listed twice 8.1 then 8.1 again right below it. I’ve rescanned, restarted, unplugged...any other thoughts?

Thanks,
Greg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Did you check on the other channel to see if it has picture and guide?

Some channels changed frequencies and Tivo has to set new channels for them.


----------



## cannelg (Nov 12, 2018)

It was weird - when I did a strength check the first one listed produced tones and then the second one actually played while checking the signal...but then would you would exit out of the channel strength menu and actually tune to either channel they would each black out. I unchecked the one with the audio tones playing in the channel lineup and left only the one where it played during the signal strength but that didn't work either. Then I did another "verify" of the channels and it started working...so weird....thanks for the reply though...I don't quite understand why it would do that but at least it isnback 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpolly1 (Jan 13, 2015)

cannelg...Odd, I'm having the exact same problem with my TiVo OTA Roamio. My channesl 8-1 and 8-2 (NBC and METV from Tampa) are getting the same messages. I followed your directions and I can either get 8-1 or 8-2, but not both again. Frustrating!


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

I had this issue a couple of months ago. Some of my OTA channels changed frequency. The guide showed the channels on both frequencies. There initially was no guide info shown on the new frequencies. Eventually guide info was displayed on all but one of the new frequencies. One active channel still has no guide info. The other identical dead channel has guide info. I have to look at the guide info on the dead channel to see what is on the active channel and I can't record anything on the good channel since there is no program info available. You would think that program guide info would be a priority since we are required to pay a fee for this service. It has been this way for nearly two months and I reported this then.


----------



## cannelg (Nov 12, 2018)

I just have the summary - there was a lot of unplugging/restarting/rescanning/verifying/deleting...etc....who knows if any or all of that factored in but it was working last night. What I don’t understand is how the other TVs have no issue but the Tivo does. It’s the same signal from the same antenna. There have been other issues along the way - CW network sometimes just gets unwatchable on the Tivo but works fine on the other TVs as well. There is no rhyme or reason for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

It sounds like your local channel changed broadcast frequencies (8.1 is the "display" channel, not the real digital channel number or actual frequency used to broadcast the signal). The TiVo signal strength screen should show you the actual digital channel (they incorrectly call it the "frequency") along with the display channel number. Since you see both the old and new channel listings in the guide, all you should need to do to fix this problems is to UN-check the first one in the channel list. As long as you have both of them checked, the TiVo will always tune to the first one unless you MANUALLY enter channel 8-1 TWICE.

If the fix is really this simple, count yourself lucky that TiVo added the updated new channel to your channel list so quickly - many of us have to fight with them for weeks or even months to get this data updated! Your TVs did not have this same problem because they do not rely on a proprietary channel list to be downloaded to them from some external company like TiVo.


----------



## gpolly1 (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope TiVo figures out a way to solve this problem. I've been a steady customer for over 3 years, but if I can't get NBC on the Roamio, I'll have to look elsewhere. Thanks for the info cannelg and Iman!


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

gpolly1 said:


> cannelg...Odd, I'm having the exact same problem with my TiVo OTA Roamio. My channesl 8-1 and 8-2 (NBC and METV from Tampa) are getting the same messages. I followed your directions and I can either get 8-1 or 8-2, but not both again. Frustrating!


go into the antenna signal menu and see what frequency they have WFLA set for. Right now they are on RF7 but are moving to RF9 but not until Phase 9 which is March 2020. Knowing Rivo/Tovi/Tivo they switched it to RF9 already


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

cannelg said:


> I just have the summary - there was a lot of unplugging/restarting/rescanning/verifying/deleting...etc....who knows if any or all of that factored in but it was working last night. What I don't understand is how the other TVs have no issue but the Tivo does. It's the same signal from the same antenna. There have been other issues along the way - CW network sometimes just gets unwatchable on the Tivo but works fine on the other TVs as well. There is no rhyme or reason for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What market or station are we talking about (call sign)?
Since you didnt list your location its a little hard to give you a better answer because as noted some stations are moving frequencies due to the FCC repack


----------



## gpolly1 (Jan 13, 2015)

unclehonkey... Does this mean I'll have to wait until 2020 for NBC (channel 8-1 WFLA Tampa)?


----------



## cannelg (Nov 12, 2018)

Ultimately, unchecking the top 8.1 worked for me - but I had tried it a few times before it worked the last time and it hadn’t. I wish I kept an order of how I did it but unchecking it and maybe verifying - I dunno - but it did start working....

By the way - 8.2 was doing the same thing and unchecking the first 8.2 worked immediately in that case. It just took a while for the 8.1 to work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

gpolly1 said:


> unclehonkey... Does this mean I'll have to wait until 2020 for NBC (channel 8-1 WFLA Tampa)?


no. What does it show when you go into the channel settings?
menu (tivo button)
settings & messages
channel settings

there should be an option that says antenna signal. Select that and scroll through until you find WFLA 8-1 and see what RF station it shows. If it shows 7 then its something else. If it shows 9 then submit a lineup change

tivo.com/lineup

Explain what the issue is. I've had this happen where Tivo changed it early. I put "____(the station call sign) is carried on RF45 but Tivo switched it to RF30. (the station) is not moving to RF30 until April 2019. Please change the RF channel for (the station) back to RF45

So in your example (if they did change it early) would be something like "WFLA is carried on RF7 and will continue to do so until March 2020. Recently Tivo changed the RF station to RF9. Please have it changed back to RF7." and then I usually list the stations that are on it.

One thing I noticed is 38-1 My Network is channel sharing with WFLA. So what happens when you put in 38-1? If my hunch is right you shouldnt get anything as it channel shares with WFLA.

Stations on RF7
8-1 WFLA NBC
8-2 MeTv
8-3 Escape
38-1 WTTA My Network
38-2 CoziTv


----------



## gpolly1 (Jan 13, 2015)

unclehonkey said:


> go into the antenna signal menu and see what frequency they have WFLA set for. Right now they are on RF7 but are moving to RF9 but not until Phase 9 which is March 2020. Knowing Rivo/Tovi/Tivo they switched it to RF9 already





cannelg said:


> Ultimately, unchecking the top 8.1 worked for me - but I had tried it a few times before it worked the last time and it hadn't. I wish I kept an order of how I did it but unchecking it and maybe verifying - I dunno - but it did start working....
> 
> By the way - 8.2 was doing the same thing and unchecking the first 8.2 worked immediately in that case. It just took a while for the 8.1 to work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





unclehonkey said:


> no. What does it show when you go into the channel settings?
> menu (tivo button)
> settings & messages
> channel settings
> ...


Thanks!!! I'll try both when I get home!!


----------



## cannelg (Nov 12, 2018)

Well - came home and guess what...it’s out again...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cannelg (Nov 12, 2018)

Ok...went to channel strength and it is confirmed frequency 7...and after a few seconds it actually
Came through - I could watch it. Then I exited and tried going to the channel and it came through - so it is fixed again I guess. So weird.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

cannelg said:


> Ok...went to channel strength and it is confirmed frequency 7...and after a few seconds it actually
> Came through - I could watch it. Then I exited and tried going to the channel and it came through - so it is fixed again I guess. So weird.


What market are you in? GPolly1 is in Tampa area. Are you in that area too? Reason I say is there are 1/2 dozen NBC stations on PSIP 8


----------



## cannelg (Nov 12, 2018)

Yes - I am in Tampa as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpolly1 (Jan 13, 2015)

FYI, all NBC/WFLA related channels come in, except 8-1or 8-2. It seems that I can either have one or the other. Both are on frequency 7. So far, I have checked the top 8-1 from the channel list and unchecked both 8-2s... And so far, so good. My 8-1 shows recorded last night. Will keep you updated on any changes.


----------



## cannelg (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh you are right...8.2 is giving me the error now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpolly1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah... But for how long?

I don't really use 8.2 very often, but I'd still like to keep it. For now, whatever works.


----------



## gpolly1 (Jan 13, 2015)

8.1 went out again this morning. Did a channel scan and it came back. I wonder how often I'll have to do this?


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

I had previously removed the old channel that currently has no signal but does have program/guide info. I still had no guide info on the active channel. I put the old channel back in my list so I could see what is on my active channel. I have sent a report a couple of months ago describing this along with several updates. I paid for lifetime guide service and apparently they got their money so we are SOL.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

lman said:


> I had previously removed the old channel that currently has no signal but does have program/guide info. I still had no guide info on the active channel.


what RF channel shows for the one _with_ guide info?


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

unclehonkey said:


> what RF channel shows for the one _with_ guide info?


South Bend, IN channel 25-3 frequency 27 has guide info but no signal. 25-3 frequency 25 has signal but no guide info.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

lman said:


> South Bend, IN channel 25-3 frequency 27 has guide info but no signal. 25-3 frequency 25 has signal but no guide info.


That doesnt make sense as WCWW is on RF25 and staying on RF25 after the repack. I would submit a tivo lineup change to get it fixed

tivo.com/lineup


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

unclehonkey said:


> That doesnt make sense as WCWW is on RF25 and staying on RF25 after the repack. I would submit a tivo lineup change to get it fixed


You apparently didn't read my previous posts or don't understand english. I have made several reports regarding this issue using TIVO's lineup form.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

lman said:


> I have made several reports regarding this issue using TIVO's lineup form.


well then either you are doing it wrong or Tivo doesn't care about you because you posted above that the channel that shows guide is RF27 when there is no station in South Bend right now that is broadcasting on RF27. WNDU NBC 16 is moving from 42 to 27 but not until Phase 6 (Sept-Oct 2019).

Do 25-1 (CW) & 25-2 (StartTV) come in properly (as in guide and picture on same station)?


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

25-1 and 25-2 did transition correctly to RF 25. I still have those channels listed as available on RF 27. 25-3 THIS TV RF 25 is the only problem. I have described that to TIVO in their lineup update form. They have never contacted me for any clarification when I updated them since it was never corrected. I have pretty much given up on TIVO ever correcting their guide. It seems that they would ensure that their guide was accurate since they claim that they need extra fees to provide the guide info.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

> 25-1 and 25-2 did transition correctly to RF 25. I still have those channels listed as available on RF 27. 25-3 THIS TV RF 25 is the only problem.


But what doesnt make sense is WCWW hasnt been on RF27 since 2012...so to convolute it even further seems weird that when they added 25-3 (since there wasnt one until Weigel re-adeed ThisTV) why would they put it as RF27?



> I have pretty much given up on TIVO ever correcting their guide.


I wouldn't. I've submitted numerous tickets to Tivo and they have fixed it quickly. The last one I did is when Tivo moved one of our (Minneapolis) stations to their new RF station when the station isnt moving until April of next year. i submitted a ticket and it was fixed in two days

I dont know what you put in the lineup ticket but what I would say is something like 
"WCWW-LD is showing the wrong RF station. You show it as RF27 but they are on RF25. It should be setup as such
25-1 RF25 (whatever it shows as a call sign on your Tivo like WCWWHD)
25-2 RF25 (again what callsign shows on the Tivo)
25-3 RF25 (again the callsign)"

I understand you may have opened tickets in the past but I would submit one more with the info above and hopefully they will fix it.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

I sent this update below to my report to TIVO about a month ago. I filed the initial report about two months ago. I have just filed another report.

Still waiting for program info to be listed for channel 25.3 This TV frequency 25. No program info is in the guide. The program info shows"Title Not Available". Frequency 27 is no longer valid.


----------

